# picture of Waluigi I drew in MS paint



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 28, 2021)

now i might draw waluigi in paint


----------



## WG481 (Jul 28, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 271461


Waluigi is NOT looking number one in this photo.

Where is the sexy??????


All jokes aside, pretty sick MSPaint skills.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 28, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Waluigi is NOT looking number one in this photo.
> 
> Where is the sexy??????
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## rimoJO (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow, which version? 
XP/Vista? 7/10?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 29, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> Wow, which version?
> XP/Vista? 7/10?


My Windows is 10, but I did this in regular paint. idk which version honestly. the same old one.


----------

